

A Comparison of Programming Languages in Economics - gone35
http://economics.sas.upenn.edu/~jesusfv/comparison_languages.pdf

======
gone35
Economics Job Market Rumors thread below:

[http://www.econjobrumors.com/topic/r-python-lovers-should-
lo...](http://www.econjobrumors.com/topic/r-python-lovers-should-look-at-this)

